# 2013+ NEW GOLF/GTI Concept



## carsfeverguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi people, Came across this article, and looked at the photos. This may be what happens next.What do you think?

FULL STORY


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

I like it, but I've liked the direction the Golf has been going versus the Jetta and Passat anyway. At least I can see a Golf and it still screams "Volkswagen". My wife and I were driving around yesterday and I said "Hey, there's the new Jetta" and she couldn't find it until I pointed it out


----------



## theJUIC3MAN (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not sure I like adding a second spoiler. The back end is going to start looking like a prius or an aztek... :thumbdown:

The roof looks awesome though.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

For some reason, I love that side profile and I think it would translate well into a production model. Though I do wonder if that's going to make the Golf longer.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)




----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think these are the next mainstream Golf/Polo models. I bet these are eco-friendly variants of the standard models that have been given their own unique sheetmetal to differentiate them from the normal versions. That seems to be the trend these days in eco-cars. People don't want their eco-cars to blend in with the rest of the masses, they want them to be able to stand out. And if the Prius and Volt are any indication, styling doesn't even really seem matter when it comes to that particular segment. People will buy a popular eco-car no matter how awful the design is. All in all, though, I think they're not bad looking. I don't like the taillight/extra spoiler combo design of the rear of the Golf sized car, though.


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


they need NEW DESIGNERS!!!!! total crap!!!


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

That is just a concept study...there is no WAY that VW will go that "far".


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

hoodita said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> 
> they need NEW DESIGNERS!!!!! total crap!!!


 
:thumbup:

The wheels on the GTI concept don't match the car. They are way too big.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

What's with the extra front door window in front of the side mirror? Makes it look like a Prius. :what:


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

looks terrible, and i'm 1,000,000% sure they'll look nothing like this.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Gas cap is on the wrong side.


----------



## Southern Oracle (Mar 19, 2009)

Mommy?


----------



## 12vpassat (Oct 20, 2010)

its reminiscent of the new scirocco, which is a better looking car than the mkVI GTI. It is too 'prius-esque' for my taste, though.


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

it's almost a throwback to the original golf and scirocco with those front quarter windows fore of the mirrors. I'm not a fan though, the proportioning is off. looks more like something the koreans would design.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Looks like failure to me for sure horrible


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

:facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

I like it from the B pillar back...minus that stick on rear "wing thing"....first they unpimp the auto and now they pimp it 

Those front windows by the side view mirrors remind me of some old failed Subaru design from back in tha day.

Overall grade: Solid D...would've given a D+ if they had not pimped das auto with that extra wing thing.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

even if you slam that and but bbs's on it, it still would look horrible:thumbdown::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Southern Oracle said:


> Mommy?


Hey-leave the ROUS out of this! Love capybaras! Actually, the small concept looks like nothing more than a variation on the UP! and the other, more Alfa than VW.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

I like it, but it looks small. The whole point of the Golf is the hatch and the cargo area.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

At first I was wondering what the heck they were thinking. Then I thought about it and remembered that these are concepts. When you start looking at more of the general form of the car and realize a lot of the funky details would obviously go away (like the grill, headlamps, long doors, lack of tail lights and little glass hatch), you start to see some potential in the ideas and forms behind them. 
Would I drive one of them as there are now? Heck, no! They could evolve into something very cool, and I think that is really the point.

edit: I suppose the tail lamps could be behind the glass or maybe in the little strip on the spoiler.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I do not want 1/4 windows at all! :thumbdown:
I sure hope the driver side gas door was an oversight. 
The lower rear spoiler means it will get a tiny rear wiper too.


----------



## adamkramerusn (Feb 3, 2011)

Am I alone in thinking this looks a bit too much like the current non-US Civic SI Hatch??


----------



## theJUIC3MAN (Jul 11, 2010)

I wouldn't think too much into the gas door placement...

...the XL1 concepts all show gas doors on both sides as well. :screwy:


----------



## theJUIC3MAN (Jul 11, 2010)

I keep shoppin' this thing to make it look good and it just................. doesn't.


----------



## MKVdemon (Jul 9, 2009)

these concepts look like ****. The front-end looks exactly like the current CIVIC.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Is this intended only to be driven during daylight hours? Where are the headlights?


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

fortysomething said:


> Is this intended only to be driven during daylight hours? Where are the headlights?


havent you heard? its one of those solar powered cars. not intended for night driving.hahaha


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

hideous. concepts are always way out in left field though.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

looks TOO much like the ford fiesta. at this stage i do not want...


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

I know this is just a concept, but does not look good.

Reminds me of


----------



## geneking7320 (Feb 17, 2005)

*I Like It!*

I like them both (I prefer the Golf more).
It seems as though the wheel gap is perfect on the Golf is just right (for me anyway) but the ground
clearance appear rather high.OTOH hand the wheel gap on MKV's is SUV like but the ground clearance is OK.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

It has no Huffs on it.






lol :laugh:

Seriously this looks like crap.

I hope they dont start styling it after the below.


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

XM_Rocks said:


>


I was about to mention the same thing, I do like the single lined grill on the front end of the concept but that's about it. The red stripe on the side is _Fast & the Furious_ Circa 2001ish.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

poop, total poop. i hate it :thumbdown:


----------



## anndreuw (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah i kinda hate it. the hood likes very much like that on an alfa romero, and i guess that makes sense since it was designed by italdesign. why dont we let germans handle german cars and italians handle their own


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

And that's my *NICE* response! :facepalm:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

For the golf. I like the side view, but I think the front looks too much like some alfa romeo's i've seen recently with the hood lines & grill.

The Up looks good, but i'd not be in the market for that one anyway 

I still vote for the GOLF R that's coming in December


----------

